# Spontaneous life gone



## triguy1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Just joined today. Today's the first day I have decided to try and take back control of my life. I'm 29 years old and have had IBS-D for about 4 years now. I know that it is directly caused by my anxiety. Not sure how it all started, but it has been getting progressively worse every year. I used to be very adventurous, taking spontaneous trips to wherever and into any situation. That's all gone. My problem is that when I know I'll be in a position of not having access to a bathroom at any moment, I start to get anxious and immediately get diarrhea. I get diarrhea b/c i'm anxious and i'm anxious b/c I think I'll have diarrhea. It's a dreadful cycle that never ends. I can no longer drive into the city knowing that i'll be stuck in traffic and not have access to a bathroom. I cannot fly knowing that I may be stuck in my seat and unable to get up if i need to. I must drive everywhere when traveling in groups and never sit as a passenger, b/c i'm in control of where i'm going and can stop if i need to. It used to be just in the mornings I would be in the bathroom with D six times in before I had to go to a meeting. Now it's anytime day or night. I make excuses when my boss invites me to lunch and he's driving. It's prevented me from getting advancements in my job from fear of traveling to trainings. I eat an extremely healthy diet, I exercise 6 times/wk, get plenty of sleep. I don't know how this all came about, but I don't know how to deal with the anxiety. I was prescribed Xanax a few years ago, but didn't really help. Any suggestions would be grrrrreat. Thanks if you actually read this whole thing and can help.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes I was wondering if you have tried the hypnotherapy program designed for IBS patients? I used this program http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNk and found much success in managing my IBS symtpoms. And many many have been helped by this program. I would urge you to try it. It is simple to do .. takes about a half hour or so of your time each day and can be done in the comfort of your own home.Here.. visit our CBT/Hypnotherapy Forum for more info (read the threads thumbtacked to the top of the page):http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=9All the bestBQ


----------



## Cb-ibsa (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I just joined today as well....and my spontaneous life is gone as well..Im 22 and male....And I have ibs-a with a lean towards c....Theyve got me on fiber...but it doesnt do much for pain so they have me on elavil...and Hopefully when I go back to my specialist we will be ending that treatment. so...I completely understand where you are coming from 100% ...Im so lucky to live in northern michigan and there are trees everywhere and always a place to run into the woods...This is a nice forum to read and realize your not alone!


----------



## tummyA (Dec 11, 2008)

My situation is a bit different. I get bloated and gassy and have irregluar bowl movements. But i still completely understand how you feel. It is no fun to always have to think what if i have a problem. In my daily life I am ok because I am comfortable in my surroundings and know i will have the privacy i need if I need it. However, i was recently invited to go the beach with some guy friends from school (i am female), and it would be so fun to go, but my initial thought is my stomach. What if I have a problem when I am with the guys on the trip. I don't want to be that girl! So I am not going, I stay where I am comfortable. I dunno... I hate how my IBS interferes with my social life. I used to be the girl who always wanted to be out doing things and was very social. Now it all depends on my stomach.


----------



## longsc12 (Feb 27, 2009)

Triguy, Ya its a rough thing having no control ive been there and i guess my first question is have u had a recent colonoscopy,endoscopy, or barium enema? cause its possible it may have progressed. But anyway getting back to your problem, i have the control issue too, if i cant get myself out of that kind of position i freak out and end up having to run out from where-ever i am at. I was put on xanax about 3 or 4 years ago and take .5mg 2x a day once in the morning once at lunch time. I found that to be the single best help, but i am also on amitriptyline HCL which is a antidepressant 10mg 3x times a day morning noon and night. That has also gotten rid of a lot of my anxiety problems to where i can deal with social situations in which i am not in control, not to mention it causes mild constipation which is a good thing. if your not already id say get on some citrucel or some other like fiber asap. Im about to start trying calcium carbonate with vitamin D at around 300mg 3x a day at meals because i have heard that almost completly controls the diarreah. hope that helpedsteven


----------

